# Best colour for the rs



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi all... I've been offered a new rs at a good deal.
I currently have mythos black and the car I'm looking at is aura? Blue....
What's the best colour... I like both, but black is a bugger to keep clean and is driving me mad


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

bainsyboy said:


> Hi all... I've been offered a new rs at a good deal.
> I currently have mythos black and the car I'm looking at is aura? Blue....
> What's the best colour... I like both, but black is a bugger to keep clean and is driving me mad


Florett Silver! Like the r8 lemans....a Classic colour that shows perfectly the curves of the bomb. Blue for me is too visibile...the TT born like an elegant coupé ;-)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Best colour is *WHITE* :lol:  
Hoggy.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Crocodile skin black with gold bits... oops you wouldn't like that  :lol:

Ara blue best colour by miles, followed by silver 8)


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Cheers to you both ... White would be as bad as the black though I reckon


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

bhoy78 I have the black already but alas no crocodiles to skin or enough gold to write a lowercase A on me car


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I always prefer black but the one exception for me would be Nardo, it looks the part with the black/carbon bits


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

There's one in Oxford I see from time to time that's black with the full silver pack. Looks very nice. Almost like a monochrome combo. Also seen a black pack grey one that looked a bit 'unfinished'. If I had the money I'd go blue with full silver.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

I've got mine in Panther black crystal effect and I love the sparkle of the paint.

Also had the black styling pack and black wheels and mirrors in body colour and privacy glass.

Don't forget to think about the silver and styling packs / privacy glass and wheel colour choice for that overall look


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

bhoy78 said:


> Ara blue best colour by miles


You have good taste Sir.  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

:mrgreen: :lol: doesn't come better than that 8)


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

bhoy78 said:


> :mrgreen: :lol: doesn't come better than that 8)


Your just trying to butter up Brittan so you can buy his mk3 because you missed his mk2 :lol:


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

:lol: would I do that


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I like a lot of the colours, I think Daytona grey suits the TTS quite nice but not so much the RS, I'd go with Nardo if I was going grey. I think my favourite overall is Ara Blue, but I also like silver for a more subtle look. White and black are nice too, for a meaner look.


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

Ara blue...


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Just delivered; no sender's name . . . . . :roll: :lol:


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

:lol: :lol: nice find, the salt is from bhoys tears at missing your sepang sale


----------



## Quattro-ita (Jul 5, 2016)

Although Ara Blue is my favourite....I Think the perfect color for the RS is Nardo


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

It is between keeping my present rs or going for the blue


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

brittan said:


> Just delivered; no sender's name . . . . . :roll: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:



TerryCTR said:


> :lol: :lol: nice find, the salt is from bhoys tears at missing your sepang sale


 :twisted: [smiley=bigcry.gif] course I was gutted, it was likely one of the cleanest mk2's in the country and in sepang which is only piped by ara.


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

TerryCTR said:


> I always prefer black but the one exception for me would be Nardo, it looks the part with the black/carbon bits


Red ones are fastest and everyone knows it


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

bainsyboy said:


> It is between keeping my present rs or going for the blue


The fleck and pop possible with the ara with decent detailing and some sun would be immense. Looks great with the silver and looks much better in real light rather than in the showroom.

Your current RS looks good as well so hard choice but if anything like the mk2 with a white base coat then any future stone chips stand out like a sore thumb, as well as keeping a black car clean is pretty much a full time job. Does look great when kept clean but I got fed up washing my black one


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Cheers bhoy78. The black I love but give minutes after washing it I start to hate it. It's also showing signs of swirls, hence booked in for ceramic coating and detail. I just think I would have it ceramic coated and then still be disappointed in the end result whereas the blue looks the daddy o with ceramic coating, but one minute I love it the next it's too light and I'm not so sure.

They have offered me 42k for mine, 1000 deposit and then four long years paying 650 a month with final payment of 23k

Blue magic... My last one was red and that used to shine without waxing it as the diamondbrite worked well on it. The black one has guard x on it but the shine was crap so I have started waxing it... Hence the swirls


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

What are you currently paying only then can you really tell if it's worth the swap for the sake of a colour


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Currently paying £503 with two years left, with final payment of 26k


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Unless it's a major step up in spec I'd tend to think it's not worth the switch. Who am kidding though I'd probably do it anyway!


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

That's my thoughts regarding it as well lol BUT I am getting fed up washing the black one all the time.. The only extras it has over mine is reversing camera, the phone charging box thing and magnetic ride... Everything I wouldn't have chosen myself.... Anyone with the blue version, what are they like for keeping clean?


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

digital_dreamer said:


> I've got mine in Panther black crystal effect and I love the sparkle of the paint.
> 
> Also had the black styling pack and black wheels and mirrors in body colour and privacy glass.
> 
> Don't forget to think about the silver and styling packs / privacy glass and wheel colour choice for that overall look


Do you have any pics? I have a quote pending on that exact spec on 19s, not totally decided and struggling to find a good reference on it. Initially though Mythos but I would appreciate the sparkle.

Re: OP I would consider sticking with it unless you really want the colour and spec, and intend to keep it for a good while. That said common sense tells me I'd be better off trying to get something used in low/mid 40s in the summer close to my desired spec, but I will probably pay extra to get exactly what I want. You only live once!

I'm not put off by black, providing it's detailed nicely. I spent a day on my Suzuka Grey MK2 with Gtechniq CSL + EXO3 back in April, fortunately previous owners had taken good care so no swirls to worry about. With a lambs wool mitt and half hour, she's spotless with crazy beading.


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Cheers ross_t_boss my hearts saying go for it.. My heart is saying don't be daft and stick with the current one, even if it is a bugger to keep clean


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

bainsyboy said:


> ......... stick with the current one, even if it is a bugger to keep clean


An alternative would be to pay someone else, a professional detailer for instance, to keep it clean for you. Should cost less than taking the year one depreciation a second time.

My car is easy to clean, but that should apply to any colour that has been detailed when new and a ceramic coating (Kamikaze Enrei) applied: snow foam, rinse, hand wash with lots of buckets, rinse, dry, admire.


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Cheers Brittain... I've had a look at the car today and although it has got additional extras (that I wouldn't have chosen) its missing the cargo net (that I don't use) but would miss as I like the additional net pockets inside the car and on the rear of the seats. It also doesn't have the storage strap thing in the boot, which I would miss even more.

So black it is and it's already booked in for ceramic coating and detailing in Feb.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I usually recommend choosing a colour used in the manufacturer's brochures and advertising material. That is the colour(s) they think shows the car off best. Strangely Audi don't seem to feature black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Or crocodile skin


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

bainsyboy said:


> Cheers Brittain... I've had a look at the car today and although it has got additional extras (that I wouldn't have chosen) its missing the cargo net (that I don't use) but would miss as I like the additional net pockets inside the car and on the rear of the seats. It also doesn't have the storage strap thing in the boot, which I would miss even more.
> 
> So black it is and it's already booked in for ceramic coating and detailing in Feb.


Nice one, if it's got a few swirls get them to put the polisher across it to take it out, might be a few extra hours labour but you'll have it locked in with the ceramic coating perfect. Love that it came down to the cargo nets - I haven't specc'd those, I don't want any excuses for the kids to leave crap in the car :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

bainsyboy said:


> So black it is and it's already booked in for ceramic coating and detailing in Feb.


And the winner is .......... interminable wait ............ Black. 8)


----------



## almoRS (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi there. I've been following the forum for a few weeks, loads of good info and topics, and deciding whether to order a TT RS to replace my RS6. Out of the standard colours Ara and Nardo look best but I'll probably go with Riviera Blue again if I push the button. Bright colours on the RS models always look good. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Brittain... The ara blue does look good, but then so does the black. Car booked in for Feb have ceramic and paint correction, and would still have been booked in if I had got the blue as reckon the blue will look fantastic with ceramic on it.

Like you said or the other user above you (on phone so can't see user name, Ross t boss? ) the only extras that it has above mine, are extras that I wouldn't hace chosen personally if I was specing it myself.. Might be tempted by reversing camera, but dare say they would want an arm and leg for that so wouldn't chose it.

The cargo net package (that I don't use) includes a strap in the boot and net pockets in the car and back of the seats which I think look classy. Also I would miss the 12 volt socket in the boot (not sure what package that some with)

I did give them a price that I was prepared to pay a month when I got back home and asked of I could swap my wheels and put them on the ara blue as both cars seem to have the wrong wheels on and would looked better if swapped over, dealer said that they couldn't do that.

If the dealer gets back though with an offer that I can't refuse then dare say I would chop there hands off and go for it


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

bainsyboy said:


> The ara blue does look good, but then so does the black.


My first Mk2 was black [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------

